# Traveling with a cockatiel?



## Rumz (Mar 14, 2016)

I know that you can travel and I know all the things that need to be switched and given etc etc.

However, Anakins still getting used to my presence and I don't want to spook him too much. I don't really have a choice on taking or leaving him..and I have no one in the area that can bird sit with me. 

Do you guys think it won't do any serious damage to him? He IS getting better with my family and me. Any tips on keeping the stress low?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Rumz (Mar 14, 2016)

By meaning I don't really have a choice, I could either board him (which won't do any good it's still the same change of scenery) or get someone to watch him, but I have no one. So maybe he'll at least have some comfort in being familiar with me? Maybe I'm overreacting?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you be more specific about the kind of travel?


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Rumz,
As asked by engima, can you please let us know the kind of travel i.e by car or trainor flight? what is the duration of travel?

I used to travel with CUTIE by AC car for 4-5 hours and i usually take 30 min break in between and give cutie water and food.

I usually keep cutie inside travel cage and keep the cage on my lap so that she feels secure cutie would climb on the perch and i would play soft music and show her outside trees, cars, bikes,people etc ..through closed window and she really enjoys that..and i also give her head rub often during travel. i also keep treats with me which i give her in between to make the journey enjoying for her.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I took my birds on car trips all the time when we lived in San Diego. We'd go up to my hubby's mom's house and the birds always came along. They did just fine for the three hours.


----------



## Rumz (Mar 14, 2016)

Travel is 4 hours by car. I just didn't want to spook him if he's still getting used to me.


----------



## Cliona (Nov 4, 2015)

I think it depends on the age of your bird. I got Powder when he was a couple months old and he never had a problem with it. I have to drive to Seattle every few months to get my bloodwork done and he's fine being in the car for 6 hours. In fact, I think he enjoys watching the scenery go by.

However, accidents can happen so it's important to be prepared. I always have a first aid kit with cornstarch, tweezers, a dish towel, antiseptic ointment, and gauze in case of emergency. I've only ever had one incident when Powder fell off his perch and broke a blood feather, but it was easy enough to take care of.

Aside from that, bring some treats and make it a fun experience for your bird. Oh and make sure to have a perch that it close to you towards the back of the seat. Your bird will favor that one and being in the corner will offer some stability. 

Have fun!


----------



## Rumz (Mar 14, 2016)

He's still pretty young, just barely two months. I'll make sure to pack some water and some first aid. If he'll overcome any stress it'll cause him I guess it'll be alright.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think that should be fine. My birds do well with a 12 hour car ride every few months. It is a good idea to have a first aid kit, as mentioned. Also a good idea to bring a bottle of extra water in case it gets spilled.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*traveling*

I take Bennie in the car with me, too. I put him on the rear passenger side so he can see me, but be safe from the air bag. (Or you could turn the air bag off.) I usually partly cove his cage so he's not frightened by movements, vehicles, etc, outside. Also, be careful of leaving him in the car if it is warm outside. (or cold, for that matter!) But I really think he's be fine. Have a great trip!


----------



## Rumz (Mar 14, 2016)

His travel cage digs


----------



## Rumz (Mar 14, 2016)

I hope you guys can see that


----------



## Bikbok (Feb 3, 2016)

He will be fine. We had to take bikbok with us to a place we were staying at last year, he was still pretty new to us then.
The drive was supposed to be 4 hours, took nearly 8 hours (9 hours the way back), it was one of the hottest days of the year, the car AC didnt work and we stuck in traffic with stinking fumes for at least half of that time, and our guinea pig was in the back too, and we were all having a huge argument.
It was like **** on earth, but he survived so I guess they can endure quite tough conditions.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Phoenix and I went on our first road trip after only a few months. I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Dressagebird (Feb 3, 2016)

I think it'll be fine, Gregory is only 13 weeks and he loves his car trips (only short so far). It might be a little bit worrying for him but it's so much easier to get a young bird used to traveling. Get him used to his travel cage beforehand and give him a piece of cardboard or leather to chew if he wants to take his anxiety out on something. Gregory's faves are the bit you rip off the top of the tissue box to open it and an old kangaroo leather bracelet. Maybe you could even do a test run, put him in his travel cage in the car and go for a ride around the block to see how he reacts.


----------



## Rumz (Mar 14, 2016)

So he did alright on the ride up. Getting him into his travel cage was a major hassle though. He would step up, then fly away and he did that until eventually we had to leave so I was forced to pick him up. I hate doing that, it's like taking a step back in trust..but it needed to be done. The car ride itself went well, he took out his stress on cilantro. 

While we're at the place we're staying I've observed that he hasn't eaten much. I'm suspecting this can only be natural, seeing as how the scenery changed and his cage changed etc etc. He's also found his voice while we've been here too. His chirps and whistles get more and more intricate with every attempt so I can only assume that's he's doing alright overall. Hopefully nothing goes wrong on the way back.


----------



## gottogo (May 2, 2012)

Try hand feeding him.


----------

